# Is There an Expiration Date on When You Can Rate?



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Mine would seem to be 24 hours. I wanted very badly to 1-star a pax, whose heavy laundry bags I volunteered to carry up into her house and who, not only didn't invite me in for some fried chicken, she also didn't tip!

I wanted to wait a day just in case it came in late before giving her her just deserts, but the app turned the "Rate Passenger" prompt to grey and changed the words to include ("unavailable").

Is this standard?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> Mine would seem to be 24 hours. I wanted very badly to 1-star a pax, whose heavy laundry bags I volunteered to carry up into her house and who, not only didn't invite me in for some fried chicken, she also didn't tip!
> 
> I wanted to wait a day just in case it came in late before giving her her just deserts, but the app turned the "Rate Passenger" prompt to grey and changed the words to include ("unavailable").
> 
> Is this standard?


With Uber you must rate immediately after ending the ride. With Lyft you have 24 hours to rate. After that it is grayed out.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> Mine would seem to be 24 hours. I wanted very badly to 1-star a pax, whose heavy laundry bags I volunteered to carry up into her house and who, not only didn't invite me in for some fried chicken, she also didn't tip!
> 
> I wanted to wait a day just in case it came in late before giving her her just deserts, but the app turned the "Rate Passenger" prompt to grey and changed the words to include ("unavailable").
> 
> Is this standard?


Dont wait to down rate!!!


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont wait to down rate!!!


Well no one wants to give a bad rating only to get tipped an hour later and have that hanging on their conscience for the rest of the night.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> Well no one wants to give a bad rating only to get tipped an hour later and have that hanging on their conscience for the rest of the night.


With Lyft you can always change their rating, within that 24 hour window


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> With Lyft you can always change their rating, within that 24 hour window


Thanks! That solves everything!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> Well no one wants to give a bad rating only to get tipped an hour later and have that hanging on their conscience for the rest of the night.


What is this word, conscience, of which you speak?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> Well no one wants to give a bad rating only to get tipped an hour later and have that hanging on their conscience for the rest of the night.


I'm not going to be losing any sleep
over down rating some jerk that treats
me and my car like a subway
Only on the very unlikely possibility
that they leave me a tip.....


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> Mine would seem to be 24 hours. I wanted very badly to 1-star a pax, whose heavy laundry bags I volunteered to carry up into her house and who, not only didn't invite me in for some fried chicken, she also didn't tip!
> 
> I wanted to wait a day just in case it came in late before giving her her just deserts, but the app turned the "Rate Passenger" prompt to grey and changed the words to include ("unavailable").
> 
> Is this standard?


So, you're truly shocked that she didn't offer you any fried chicken or bother to tip you?....Really???


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> So, you're truly shocked that she didn't offer you any fried chicken or bother to tip you?....Really???


I guess I am. She was pretty effusive with her thanks.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> I guess I am. She was pretty effusive with her thanks.


Hook, line, and sinker!


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Hook, line, and sinker!


Actually she could have withheld her thanks and achieved exactly the same result.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I have heard of people giving less than 5 stars and still tipping. I think it's rare though.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Clarity said:


> I have heard of people giving less than 5 stars and still tipping. I think it's rare though.


I think it happened to me once. @Cableguynoe gave the explanation that people who do this are Yelpers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I think it happened to me once. @Cableguynoe gave the explanation that people who do this are Yelpers.


It was a great explanation



Cableguynoe said:


> They're Yelpers. On yelp you're rarely going to find a 5 star restaurant that's had lots of reviews. A great restaurant experience deserves 4 stars on yelp.
> Has to be freakin phenomenal for 5 stars.
> They thought they were giving you a good rating.





Cableguynoe said:


> I've given a waitress a tip before, then later went to yelp and bashed the restaurant and the service.
> So it happens.
> 
> But I agree 100% with Pax Collector
> You just don't know.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I think it happened to me once. @Cableguynoe gave the explanation that people who do this are Yelpers.


Before I started driving for Uber, I always thought of 4 out of 5 as good. With 5 being reserved for service that's above and beyond. Back when I started, I think a lot of pax thought that way too. By now though, I think it's probably more well known that Uber considers 4 out 5 to be a fail. Also, I think the app now makes it clearer when rating that 4 stars means something was wrong.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Before I started driving for Uber, I always thought of 4 out of 5 as good. With 5 being reserved for service that's above and beyond. Back when I started, I think a lot of pax thought that way too. By now though, I think it's probably more well known that Uber considers 4 out 5 to be a fail. Also, I think the app now makes it clearer when rating that 4 stars means something was wrong.


Hey, it's still better than what Sam Darnold threw out there Monday night.


----------

